# Williamsburg animal control kills dog it was called to help



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

This story is really shocking.


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

So sad.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

wow, another trigger happy a-hole. They should throw a book at him for at least discharging in public, nevermind animal cruelty.


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

smyke said:


> wow, another trigger happy a-hole. They should throw a book at him for at least discharging in public, nevermind animal cruelty.


 Amen smyke!!! I must have been living under a rock, but since when do animal control officers carry shotguns?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

crisp said:


> Amen smyke!!! I must have been living under a rock, but since when do animal control officers carry shotguns?


Exactly what I was thinking!

I cant believe this.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

No arms on our AC officers.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

What did I miss? Bugsy was a stray, they called A/C - what did he do that prompted the "A/C officer" to shoot him? Do they do that to all dogs in Williamsburg?


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I would never call AC to try to find a dog a home. Most AC hold a dog 72 hours, then it is PTS. Of course, most people don't know that.

Poor dog, that lady was ready to take him home, too.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Here's another article about the incident.

One statement in this article says, "The Whitley County Animal Control officer who shot and killed a stray dog in front of a woman that had been caring for the animal will be disciplined, according to Whitley County Judge-Executive Pat White."

Officer who shot dog to be punished Local News TheTimesTribune.com, Corbin, KY


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

That man should NOT be an animal control officer. The dog was not causing anyone any harm.

Idiot.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Was it a real ACO or cop? Many places to not have an AC or ACOs, they just dispatch cops. I've never heard of ACOs carrying guns. Often cops don't have the proper training to deal with dogs. Not excusing it, but there is a difference.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

The Animal COntrol officers at my shelter don't carry guns(I dont think they do.) because I never really paid attention to it.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

So ridiculously sad.

I'll never understand someone going into this line of work, and then doing these kind of things. How can you be an animal control officer and have a total disregard for the welfare of the animals? Shouldn't they be able to recognize a threat? 

Tragic.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Poor dog. The woman agreed to take the dog and pay the fines before they shot it, didn't they basically kill her dog?


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Liesje said:


> Was it a real ACO or cop? Many places to not have an AC or ACOs, they just dispatch cops. I've never heard of ACOs carrying guns. Often cops don't have the proper training to deal with dogs. Not excusing it, but there is a difference.


The articles specifically call him an Animal Control Officer and identify police officers as police officers. I assume KY, or at least this county in KY, is different than a lot of areas and allows ACO's to carry firearms - no one in the articles sounded surprised that he had a weapon.


----------



## Dawn (Jun 23, 2010)

This is horrible!!!!!!!!!!!!
I cannot even imagine people having no feelings towards the animals they are supose to be helping!!!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

IllinoisNative said:


> I'll never understand someone going into this line of work, and then doing these kind of things.


Same reason arsonists become firefighters.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

there are still animal control offices in KY that euthanize all their dogs by shotgun.

It doesn't sound like anyone told AC that the woman was willing to take the dog. It's sad, but in many small departments, any small thing is reason to euthanize the dog. Mange, worms, anything that would require any vet work before the dog could be adopted and it is euthanized as soon as it enters the door if it's a stray.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I thought the article said that she told the AC guy that she would take the dog.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I thought ACOs were supposed to BE ACOs because of their love for animals?

I cannot find a single scrap of evidence that the dog so much as lifted a lip. Poor dog, poor woman.


----------



## Lorelei (Aug 9, 2010)

Jax's Mom said:


> Same reason arsonists become firefighters.


That just gave me chills. I have never thought of someone going into this line of work just to have an excuse to hurt animals.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

the "reason" that is implied is that the dog had mange on his belly. Oh, and the car crashes that he could cause if he ran into the road


Rains said Perkins later called to apologize. Perkins told her the dog could have caused wrecks and had what appeared to be mange on his belly.
http://thetimestribune.com/local/x1442550968/Officer-who-shot-dog-to-be-punished


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Lorelei said:


> That just gave me chills. I have never thought of someone going into this line of work just to have an excuse to hurt animals.


I doubt they do. 

I mean we have all heard or maybe even had hideous teachers. I think they start out with great expectations, and after a few years of seeing how it is, they lose their spark, and after more years of going through the motions, they get fed up. Some are attracted to the power of the position, have parent teacher converences and have the parent's sit on the lower student chairs, etc. But when so many parents do not even show up, perhaps these people start working on the kids. Or they go through a serious rough time and take it out at their job on their kids. My brother's third grade teacher was going through a nasty divorce, and she was so awful one of his classmates got an ulcer, and others were in therapy. Pretty sad. 

I think it has to be similar for people in Animal Control. You start out wanting to save the little helpless animals. But then day after day, week after week you are feeding the ovens. That has to affect you. When I have a particularly nasty job to do, I want to get it over with. With no room at the shelter, and the dog being stray and making people afraid and possibly causing an accident, maybe this guy was in that mindframe. With someone saying she would take the dog, though he should have stopped, and given her a chance to make good.


----------

